# Replacing Screen Top of Exo Terra With Glass - Help!



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

How do most of you go about replacing the screen top with glass? It's a 12x12x18 exo terra so the opening is about 11.25x11.25. I was going to go to Lowes and have them cut a piece of glass about 11.25x9.5 in order to leave some room for ventilation.

My question is, how do you cover the vent to make sure no frogs escape?
I have some window screen that I was going to use but I don't want it to look sloppy by siliconing it to the top. Also I still want the glass+screen top removable.
How do I make it secure but look nice?

For anybody that's done this before could you please post a picture of it?

Thanks!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The vent is siliconed in and the glass removable. You can get the screen corners and framing from Lowes.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Glenn's method is the better way, lately I have been having them cut the glass a couple inches short leaving the screen in tact, siliconing the glass on on top of the screen and using a thick square x2 of plexiglass drilling a hole in it for a mist head and siliconing it in the corner (I vent in the front of the viv) this method is less optimal because you have to angle the mist head down due to the screen will rust if water hits it.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I just pull out the spline that holds the screen in the top frame and get a piece of glass to fit in the opening. I usually leave the front inch of screen or reinstall some fiberglass screen. With the top upside down, I run a bead of silicone on the little ledge and place the glass. Then I put another bead of silicone on top and use my finger or a popsicle stick to make a seal. I make sure the glass overlaps the screen a little. The metal screen usually lays tightly against the glass. The fiberglass screen may need a little silicone to hold it down.

This is not a great pic because all the lights were out and I had to use a flash. You do get to see my female mancreek going to bed though. The tank to the right is a dirtier version. I didn't want to take off the top to view the underside because I didn't want to possibly have to chase down frogs in a dark room. If you would like a pic from underneath, let me know. I can do it tomorrow.









Here is a close up of the vent area. You can see that the metal screen fits pretty tight against the glass.









Glenn's pic appears to be a ZooMed tank. I have a slightly different process for those since you have to cut the screen out of the top (it's not held in with spline) and the inner ledge on the frame is much smaller. For those I use acrylic instead of glass.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

phender said:


> Glenn's pic appears to be a ZooMed tank. I have a slightly different process for those since you have to cut the screen out of the top (it's not held in with spline) and the inner ledge on the frame is much smaller. For those I use acrylic instead of glass.


Hi Phil,

I took the top off all together and just used the lip to hold the screen and glass.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I took the top off all together and just used the lip to hold the screen and glass.


So obviously you had to cut out the little brackets on the side, how did you get the glass around the half circle hinge in the front that covers the lip?
The way I do the ZooMeds is pretty easy, but I am always looking for easier.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

phender said:


> So obviously you had to cut out the little brackets on the side, how did you get the glass around the half circle hinge in the front that covers the lip?
> The way I do the ZooMeds is pretty easy, but I am always looking for easier.


Hi Phil,

I did cut the small brackets and file off the leftover burrs. I didn't worry about the half circles. I just butted the glass up to them. Then I used the green tape to hold it in place and put the screen in, which was butted up to the glass and siliconed in place.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I figured out a way to use the existing removable top and attached glass and a small screen vent to it.

I'll post pics once the silicone is finished drying


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I did almost exactly what you did Phender.

Found a precut piece of glass at Lowes that was 8x10 and layed it across the Exo Terra top after I took out the screen. Siliconed the edges underneath and a little more on top just to make it look cleaner. Then I cut the old screen to cover the ~2in gap in the back. I had to use some silicone to get the screen to stay in place so it looks a little messy but HEY it works and I'm proud of it!


----------

